# 928 Carbon?



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Anybody own this frame? I'm interested in comments and reactions. Looks like it's available as a frameset....what prices are people paying? thanks!


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*My LBS*



brewster said:


> Anybody own this frame? I'm interested in comments and reactions. Looks like it's available as a frameset....what prices are people paying? thanks!


My LBS sponsors a team and they are all racing these frames. I've been in and seen the frames being built. The frames look nice except the paint "swoops", head badges and decals are not always straight. The colors did seem to be consistent. The frame, fork and headset go for $1700 says the shop owner.

I've been looking at this frame as my first foray in to carbon. I'm not as well to do as some of the folks on the forum so the price looks good. However, I'm not a fan of the paint schemes, the FSA headset and the fact that the required seat post is 31.4, a bit unusual. My LBS tells me that 31.4 is more common in Europe and that they hear that it will become more common here.

Any other comments, folks?


----------



## violto (Oct 29, 2005)

One of my mates just bought a 928 liquigas team lugged frame and had it built up to just under 8kgs. I've ridden it a couple of times and it is totaly amazing - super stiff and still forgiving on the body over the rough stuff. This is probably due to the carbon lug reinforcements. Built up with record, custom wheels @1.2kgs, ZG breaks, alu cockpit for $7500 AUD.

I've had my Via Nirone 7 for 3 months and i already want to upgrade


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Really,Really tempting*

I have been doing some reading on this frame lately.I have two alloy Bianchis and am really interested in a carbon ride.For the price($1,600-$1,700 for the frame set)it seems like a really good deal.

There are a few guys at weight Weenies that have them and say nothing but good things about them.The medium sized frames(55cm)are suppose to weigh 1100 grams.That is plenty light.

Here are some pics that have been taining me lately:


----------



## Fredrik2 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Great paint scheme*

Sweet! Much better than what I've seen on the Bianchi websites or in my LBS.

I just put a deposit on a 53cm Di Luca special.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Fredrik2 said:


> Sweet! Much better than what I've seen on the Bianchi websites or in my LBS.
> 
> I just put a deposit on a 53cm Di Luca special.


Nice.Post some pics when you get the frame.That is the only pic I have seen of the Di Luca 928 and since the pics on the web of the regular 928 L don't do it justice I bet the Di Luca frame looks better too.

Mind telling how much it set you back?I see Glory Cycles has them listed for just under $1,800.


----------



## Fredrik2 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Glory, it is.*



R.Rice said:


> Nice.Post some pics when you get the frame.That is the only pic I have seen of the Di Luca 928 and since the pics on the web of the regular 928 L don't do it justice I bet the Di Luca frame looks better too.
> 
> Mind telling how much it set you back?I see Glory Cycles has them listed for just under $1,800.


That's the shop and the price. I bought a used Bianchi pista and they have been very good to deal with. It is still a very reasonable price, $100 - 200 premium, for a limited edition paint scheme. Clive at Glory did say that they can not be responsible IF Bianchi does not deliver.  The frames are due in April. I'll be building it with a Chorus/Record mix. I'll need to buy a new seat post and stem. I have the rest. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Fredrik2 said:


> That's the shop and the price. I bought a used Bianchi pista and they have been very good to deal with. It is still a very reasonable price, $100 - 200 premium, for a limited edition paint scheme. Clive at Glory did say that they can not be responsible IF Bianchi does not deliver.  The frames are due in April. I'll be building it with a Chorus/Record mix. I'll need to buy a new seat post and stem. I have the rest. I'll keep you posted.



Sounds awsome.I a few hours north of Glory Cycles.I am going to be ordering some stuff from them in the next few days.

Have you spoken to them about the seatpost diameter?I spoke to one of the guys at GC when I was considering a Freccia Celeste HC(I got a C Freccia Celeste instead)and he said he believed that the more common 31.6 fit even though they claim it to be 31.4.He compared it to how Deda and ITM size their stuff differently,yet,they work together.(Deda stem ITM bars/Vise versa).

That would be cool if that was the case.You would have a lot more options as far as seat posts go.


----------



## Fredrik2 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Seat diameter*



R.Rice said:


> Sounds awsome.I a few hours north of Glory Cycles.I am going to be ordering some stuff from them in the next few days.
> 
> Have you spoken to them about the seatpost diameter?I spoke to one of the guys at GC when I was considering a Freccia Celeste HC(I got a C Freccia Celeste instead)and he said he believed that the more common 31.6 fit even though they claim it to be 31.4.He compared it to how Deda and ITM size their stuff differently,yet,they work together.(Deda stem ITM bars/Vise versa).
> 
> That would be cool if that was the case.You would have a lot more options as far as seat posts go.


I have spoken with them and my LBS. My LBS tells me that 31.4 is more common in Europe. I'm not sure. Bianchi uses components fro FSA here in the US but they also use Selcof in Europe. Ritchie also makes a 31.4. I do hope that this won't be too much of a problem. I haven't heard that others 31.6 will fit.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Fredrik2 said:


> I have spoken with them and my LBS. My LBS tells me that 31.4 is more common in Europe. I'm not sure. Bianchi uses components fro FSA here in the US but they also use Selcof in Europe. Ritchie also makes a 31.4. I do hope that this won't be too much of a problem. I haven't heard that others 31.6 will fit.


I have two friends locally with Freccia Celeste HC's(Bianchi claims a 31.4 on this too) with the Liquigas team decals on them.I need to ask them what size post they are using.If I run into one of them before you get your frame I'll post here so maybe it will clear some of this up.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Those pics look like a freaking awesome frame. I had no idea it looked that cool. I have yet to see one in person.


----------



## jnap (Apr 30, 2006)

Has anyone ridden or know about the 928 full carbon/Ultegra bike?


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

I just bought the 928 lugged and had it decked out with full DA. The ride of the lugged bike is different than the monocoque. The monocoque is somewhat "dead" feeling but a very sweet bike nonetheless. The lugged has a little more road feel and and is a bit more stiff (not to mention a little lighter). The monocoque feels very similar to Kuota and Orbea carbon bikes. The Scott CR-1 is a little snappier/harsher. All are sweet rides. Ride both types of 928's and see what you think.
Ultegra is Ultegra - can't go wrong with it, very reliable.


----------



## Cogito (Nov 7, 2005)

otoman said:


> I just bought the 928 lugged and had it decked out with full DA. The ride of the lugged bike is different than the monocoque. The monocoque is somewhat "dead" feeling but a very sweet bike nonetheless. The lugged has a little more road feel and and is a bit more stiff (not to mention a little lighter). The monocoque feels very similar to Kuota and Orbea carbon bikes. The Scott CR-1 is a little snappier/harsher. All are sweet rides. Ride both types of 928's and see what you think.
> Ultegra is Ultegra - can't go wrong with it, very reliable.


I have ridden both monocoque and lugged and have to agree wholeheartedly with otoman's assessment.


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Soon*



R.Rice said:


> Nice.Post some pics when you get the frame.That is the only pic I have seen of the Di Luca 928 and since the pics on the web of the regular 928 L don't do it justice I bet the Di Luca frame looks better too.
> 
> Mind telling how much it set you back?I see Glory Cycles has them listed for just under $1,800.


A few pix from Glory. The frame and seat post are due here late this week or early next.

I can't wait.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

WOW.


----------



## pixelgrunt (Apr 23, 2006)

I have a full Ultegra group on an OK frame (Aluminum w/Carbon stays and fork) now, but would like to upgrade to a 928 Lugged frame in the next year or so  Can you tell me if the frameset came with a headset? The pictures look as if there may be an integrated one, but I would like to hear from an owner...

Thanks in advance, and NICE FRAME!


----------



## Fredrik1 (Nov 26, 2002)

*Fsa*



pixelgrunt said:


> I have a full Ultegra group on an OK frame (Aluminum w/Carbon stays and fork) now, but would like to upgrade to a 928 Lugged frame in the next year or so  Can you tell me if the frameset came with a headset? The pictures look as if there may be an integrated one, but I would like to hear from an owner...
> 
> Thanks in advance, and NICE FRAME!


Yes, the frames come with an FSA headset. Good luck.

Fredrik


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

pixelgrunt said:


> I have a full Ultegra group on an OK frame (Aluminum w/Carbon stays and fork) now,


I'm confused. In your profile you have an: "unknown Cro-Mo frame with Ultegra 8 speed STI"


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Liquigas logo's are removable? I really like the color combo, but the team stuff may be a bit over the top for me.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Probably not.I know they are painted onto the Freccia Celeste.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Yesterday I rode a fellow rider's 928 monocoque after finishing a group ride -- we happened to have the same pedals and roughly same frame size.

Observations: (i) BEAUTIFUL bike visually-speaking; (ii) rides oh-so-smoothly over bumps, really drowns out road vibration for a comfortable ride; (iii) not stiff so not as "snappy" or responsive on sprints.


----------



## pixelgrunt (Apr 23, 2006)

covenant said:


> I'm confused. In your profile you have an: "unknown Cro-Mo frame with Ultegra 8 speed STI"


Thanks covenant. I received a new Motobecane (full Ultegra) 2 weeks ago and have been riding the heck out of it- almost 300 miles so far. I haven't had much time to attend to my rbr profile. I just updated it. Thanks again!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

*928 carbon: lugged versus monocoque*

Binchi's website is a bit confusing; is there an easy way (short of looking at the thing in person) to determine whether a particular 928 build-up is based on the lugged frame or the monocoque frame?


----------



## split (Mar 22, 2004)

2007 928 Superlight, mono frame..built up with SRAM!! More pics here.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob Ross said:


> Binchi's website is a bit confusing; is there an easy way (short of looking at the thing in person) to determine whether a particular 928 build-up is based on the lugged frame or the monocoque frame?


The only lugged 928 that bianchi usa offers in the 928 carbon lugged chorus. All of the others are monoque.


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

lancerracer said:


> The only lugged 928 that bianchi usa offers in the 928 carbon lugged chorus. All of the others are monoque.



Thanks!


----------

